# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  Προβλημα στον φουρνο

## kolok

Χαιρετώ και πάλι το forum ..............
Αυτή τη φορα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα που έχω( AEG competence) με κεραμική εστία...........α) δεν ανάβει η μία εστία και β)
ο φούρνος πάνω από τους 180 oC σβήνει μαζί με την λάμπα είτε βάζω γκριλ είτε πάνω είτε κάτω είτε πάνω-κάτω είτε αέρα.Σβήνει για περίπου 20-30 λεπτά και μετά ανάβει από μόνος του................γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος ?

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

Γιά σας σε όλους, και έστω και καθυστερημένα καλή Χρονιά.
Όπως και ο κ. Κώστας παραπάνω αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ ένα παρόμοιο θέμα με μια ίδια κουζίνα (AEG competence ) εντοιχισμένη, όχι όμως με κεραμικές εστίες.
Το πρόβλημά μου ήταν ότι όταν άναβα τον φούρνο και ανέβαζα την θερμοκρασία στην αντίσταση του ανεμιστήρα μου έριχνε τον ΔΔΕ του σπιτιου.
Την άνοιξα λοιπόν και άρχισα και ξεσύνδεα μία-μια τις αντιστάσεις και δοκίμαζα την λειτουργία τους.
Κατέληξα στην αντίσταση του ανεμιστήρα όπου ανάβοντάς την μου έκανε τα ίδια.
Όλες οι προηγούμνες αντιστάσεις και οι εστίες δεν είχαν κανένα θέμα.
Έβγαλα λοιπόν την αντίσταση (Κυκλική) του ανεμιστήρα και πήγα και αγόρασα μία αντίσταση ιμιτασιόν από ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού στις Μοίρες Ηρακλείου.
Επέστρεψα πανευτυχής ότι η εγχείρηση θα πετύχαινε. .....Απόσταση: 50 Χιλιόμετρα.
Τοποθέτησα την καινούρια αντίσταση. Δοκιμάζω.. και τσαφφφφφ, ο ΔΔΕ πάλι.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο τον πωλητή του λέω τί συμβαίνει, μου λέει ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ !!!!!!!!!!!! είναι το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα.
Τί να κάμω??? Λύνω το μοτέρ το δοκιμάζω δουλέυει κανονικά !!! του γηώνω και το σώμα δούλευε πάλι κανονικά.
Το ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο του λέω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει και μου λέει το φοβερό !!!!!!!!! Φέρε μου πίσω την αντίσταση θα έχει διαρροή.
Τί να κάνω. Την πηγαινω πίσω την μετράει μου λέει είναι ελατωματική !!!!! 
Μου δίνει μια άλλη. Ιμητασιόν και αυτή. Την μετράμε μαζί, ενταξει φαινόταν σωστή .
Πηγαίνω την ξανατοποθετώ και ανάβω τον φούρνο.
'Ολα ωραία !!!!!!!!!!!! Δούλευε άψογα.

Ανεβάζω και την θερμοκρασία με τον θερμοστάτη, και μετά από 10 λεπτά περίπου πάλι τσαφφφφφφ...... και τέλος.
Την ξαναβγάζω την μετράω.!!!!!!! ΞΑΝΑ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Την έχω βγάλει και την έχω φέρει μαζί μου στην Αθήνα. ( Η κουζίνα είναι στο εξωχικό μου). Και σας ρωτώ παρακαλώ.

Που μπορεί να οφείλετε όλη αυτή η ιστορία ????? Επειδή ήταν ιμιτασιόν οι αντιστάσεις η τίποτα άλλο ????

Επειδή λοιπόν ετοιμάζομαι να κατέβω στο χωριό και πάλι εκτός από την αντίσταση την γνήσια που θα πάρω τι άλλο  θα με συμβουλεύατε να πάρω μαζί μου. ?????

Μην μου πείτε να πάρω καινούρια κουζίνα, δεν την χωράει το πορπαγκάζ μου.. Χα χα χα χα  Ευχαριστώ.


Με εκτίμηση 
Νίκος Κασωτάκης

ΥΓ Συγνώμη για την πολυλογία μου.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

1 )Η κουζίνα είναι συνδεδεμένη τριφασικά η μονοφασικά ?  εάν είναι τριφασική Έλενχο στον ουδέτερο 2) μήπως δεν έχει καλή εξαγωγή αέρα του φούρνου 3 )πιθανό λάθος αντίστασης από τον έμπορο μέτρα τάση στην άκρη της αντίστασης .

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

> 1 )Η κουζίνα είναι συνδεδεμένη τριφασικά η μονοφασικά ?  εάν είναι τριφασική Έλενο στον ουδέτερο 2) μήπως δεν έχει καλή εξαγωγή αέρα του φούρνου 3 )πιθανό λάθος αντίστασης από τον έμπορο μέτρα τάση στην άκρη της αντίστασης .


Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη.

1.-Είναι Μονοφασική η παροχή.
 2.-Ο εξαερισμός είναι απρόσκοπτος και κανονικός.
 3.- Το πιθανότερο (πιστεύω )
 4.- Ο θεός Βοηθός, και όποιος άλλος μπορεί !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ευχαριστώ.
Νίκος Κασωτάκης

----------


## solarcon

> Το πρόβλημά μου ήταν ότι όταν άναβα τον φούρνο και ανέβαζα την  θερμοκρασία στην αντίσταση του ανεμιστήρα μου έριχνε τον ΔΔΕ του  σπιτιου.


Έλεγξε τα καλώδια ωμικά για κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.




> ο φούρνος πάνω από τους 180 oC σβήνει μαζί με την λάμπα είτε βάζω γκριλ  είτε πάνω είτε κάτω είτε πάνω-κάτω είτε αέρα.Σβήνει για περίπου 20-30  λεπτά και μετά ανάβει από μόνος του................γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος  ?


Αλλάζεις θερμοστάτη....




> Αυτή τη φορα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα που έχω( AEG  competence) με κεραμική εστία...........α) δεν ανάβει η μία εστία κα


Αλλάζεις αντίσταση...

----------


## solarcon

Αποδεκτή τιμή για αντίσταση από 12-22 ohm. Εάν είναι κάτω από αυτή την τιμή τότε έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα , εαν είναι πάνω έχεις ανοικτό κύκλωμα. Η μέτρηση γίνεται έτσι:

heater_troubleprobe.jpg

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Άλλη πιθανή αιτία είναι να έχει κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης και να μην σταματά την τροφοδοσία με αποτέλεσμα να υπερθερμαίνεται η αντίσταση και να καίγεται

----------


## j kalai

Πολλες φορες οταν οι αντιστασεις εχουν μεινει αρκετο καιρο σε ακινησια ειτε καινουργιες ειτε μεταχειρισμενες μαζευουν υγρασια και τοτε παρουσιαζεται το προβλημα στις κουζινες να ριχνουν το ρελε μετα απο κανα εικοσαλεπτο.
Μαλλον και σε εσενα το ιδιο προβλημα υπαρχει. 
Αυτο που κανω εγω ειναι να την δουλευω για λιγο χωρις γειωση με την επιβλεψει την δικια μου ωστε να μην ακουμπισει κανεις την κουζινα και μετα στρωνουν ολα.

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΩΝΑΞΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ. 
ΟΠΩΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ.

----------


## stom

Ισως αν εβαζες καμμια original?
Ηδη σου εχει κοστισει περισσοτερο.

----------


## j kalai

Καλες ειναι και του εμποριου.

----------


## kolok

Σημερα ειδα τις απαντησεις και σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους .
Επισυναπτω φωτο απο το εσωτερικο της κουζινας για να παρετε μια εικονα(=1000 λεξεις  :Wink: ) . Αν εχετε να προσθεσετε-παρατηρησετε κατι.............καλοδεχουμενο

Τιμη θερμοστατη 25 ευρω.....................original 
Τιμη αντιστασης  30 ευρω.....................original

----------


## j kalai

Μπροστα σου ειναι η ζημια.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Μπροστα σου ειναι η ζημια.


.
*<< Μπροστα σου ειναι η ζημια.>>  Μπράβο!;  άστο σε μένα………….*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Σημερα ειδα τις απαντησεις και σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους .
> Επισυναπτω φωτο απο το εσωτερικο της κουζινας για να παρετε μια εικονα(=1000 λεξεις ) . Αν εχετε να προσθεσετε-παρατηρησετε κατι.............καλοδεχουμενο
> 
> Τιμη θερμοστατη 25 ευρω.....................original 
> Τιμη αντιστασης  30 ευρω.....................original


 Φίλε μου για κοίταξε το ρολόι, και αν δεν ξέρεις φωτό από κοντά και………. βλέπομε

----------


## kolok

Ναι τον ειδα τον μπλε θερμοστατη που ειναι καμενος.............Βεβαια ολα αυτα παντα με την δικη σας καθοδηγηση..........................και ευχαριστω.

----------


## kolok

> Φίλε μου για κοίταξε το ρολόι, και αν δεν ξέρεις φωτό από κοντά και………. βλέπομε


 

Αυτο με το ρολοι δε το καταλαβα.............τι να κοιταξω..............αν δουλευει ή αν εχω βαλει καποιο προγραμμα για να κλεινει μονο του? .........δουλευει παντως κανονικα οταν ψηνω................μεχρι τους 180οC γιατι μετα σβήνει............

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αυτο με το ρολοι δε το καταλαβα.............τι να κοιταξω..............αν δουλευει ή αν εχω βαλει καποιο προγραμμα για να κλεινει μονο του? .........δουλευει παντως κανονικα οταν ψηνω................μεχρι τους 180οC γιατι μετα σβήνει............


 <<Ναι τον ειδα τον μπλε θερμοστατη που ειναι καμενος >>

  Η βλάβη έχει  εντοπισθεί δεν νομίζω πως συντρέχει λόγος για τα περαιτέρω.
  Θερμοστάτης; είναι αυτός που είναι μάτσο με τα καλώδια!.
  Αν ναι δεν πήγαινε το μυαλό μου τουλ/τον από τη φωτό

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

Καλησπέρα σας

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με το πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση στον φούρνο της κουζίνας μου (AEG competence) και συγκεκριμένα στην αντίσταση του ανεμιστήρα.

Πήγα λοιπόν στην AEG (υποκατάστημα Καλλιθέας) με την παλιά αντίσταση μαζί μου.
Επειδή δεν είχα το SN της κουζίνας μου (επειδή η κουζίνα είναι στο εξωχικό μου) υπήρχε πρόβλημα μου είπαν και δεν μπορούσαν να προσδιορίσουν πόσα Watt ήταν.
Τελικά πήγα και πήρα μία του εμπορίου (μου είπαν ότι είναι Γερμανική).
Τους ρώτησα αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου ξανα δημιουργήσει το ίδιο θέμα με την διαρροή  και να ρίχνει τον ΔΔΕ αφου την μέτρησαν και δεν διαπιστώσαμε διαρροή μου είπαν ότι καλά θα ήταν πρίν την χρησημοποιήσω στην κουζίνα να την συνδέσω και να την ανάψω εκτός κουζίνας για να κάψει.
Συγκεκριμένα μου είπαν να γίνει "κατακόκκινη" για μερικά λεπτά.

Η ερώτηση μου είναι λοιπόν αυτή.

Εσεις αυτό το θεωρείται σκόπιμο να το κάνω. ???
Εσεις τον έχετε εφαρμόσει ???
Ετσι πρέπει να γίνει ???

Με εκτίμηση σε όλους

Νίκος Κασωτάκης

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Νίκο *(nikos91).*
  Ρώτησα ποιος είναι ο θερμοστάτης στο συνημμένο του 4  post του Κώστα.
  Βλέπε  συνημμένο δικό μουθερμοστάτης ; ζωγρ&#9.JPG
 Δεν μπορώ να κάνω ανάρτηση συνημμένου κοίτα συνημμένο 4 post του Κώστα .
  Ρώτησα λοιπόν μήπως είναι θερμοστάτης αυτός με το θαλασσί περίβλημα, πάνω στα καλώδια  

θερμοστάτης ; ζωγρ&#9.JPG

----------


## GEOELECTRIC

καλημερα  παιδια  επειδη  ειμαι  τεχνικος  σε  λευκες  συσκευες θα  σου  προτεινα  να αλλαξεις  θερμοστατη και  το  προβλημα  σου  εχει  λυθη . Α και  επισεις κοιτα  το  ρολοι  σου  να  εαν  φερνει  ταση  στισ  εξοδους  του  εαν οχι  γεφυροσετο  και  θα  εισαι  οκ και  απο  κει.

----------


## GEOELECTRIC

ο  θερμοστατης  ειναι  ο διακοπτης  που  απο  αυτον  φευγει  ενα   σιρματακι  πολυ  ψιλο  και  παει  πισω  στισ  αντιστασεις

----------

